# Womit fotografiert Ihr?



## Vitalis (14. Juli 2002)

Tja erzählt mal. Welche analoge oder digitale Kameras besitzt/benutzt Ihr? Fotografiert Ihr lieber analog oder digital? Und warum?

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juli 2002)

Hab zwar grade erst mit der Fotografie angefangen,
aber egal. Habe mich für die Digitale Variante entschieden.
Es ist mir angenehmer, HQ bilder zu machen und sie schnell
auf den PC laden zu können. Es ist mir auch angenehmer,
eine CF Karte zu haben, wo 120 Bilder in HQ rauf passen,
anstadt einen Film oder ähnliches.

equitment   
HP Photosmart 715
3,3 Megapixel Auflösung | HP Präzisionsobjektiv 
3x optischer und 2x Digitalzoom 
4,5 cm Farb-LCD | 30-Bit-Farbtiefe 

einige bilder auf meiner homepage, sind nichts besonderes,
aber auf dauer würde ich gerne schöne Fotos machen können
und nicht irgendwelche sch**ss bilder  

Was solls, womit Fotografierst du@Vitalis


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. Juli 2002)

Also ich fotografiere nur analog, und zwar mit einer Canon A1, einer (fast stillgelegten) AE-1 und einem russischen Hasselblad-Nachbau namens Kiew. Dazu u.A. ein 50mm 1:1.4 Portraitobjektiv, ein 70-210mm Tele und ein 28mm 1:2.8er Weitwinkel. Ich hab auch noch ein Fischauge, aber da könnte man genauso gut durch einen Flaschenboden fotografieren.
Und ich entwickle den ganzen Kram mit leidenschaft selber in meinem kleinen Fotolabor im Badezimmer.

/Kapro


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2002)

hab ne nikon f60, mit diversen macro-, fisheye- und weitwinkelobjektiven, dann eine olympus e-100rs für's digitale, eine lomo (*gg*) für's spacige, eine uralte praktika (baujahr ca 1965) für's lernen von manuellen sachen, eine lomo lubitel (großformatkamera), aber da krieg ich schier keine filme mehr für, das bringt also nicht viel...

tja, entwickelt wird entweder im jugendhaus oder beim fotoladen...


welches papier nehmt ihr eigentlich immer beim entwickeln?

also ich für s/w immer illford.. aber wenn ich farbe entwickeln lass, dann verlang ich oft, dass sie's auf fuji-papier machen, denn das zeugs hat so nen derben grünstich, da kommen alle bilder irgendwie knackig/trendy rüber


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Juli 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also ich mach meine Bilder mit der Canon EOS 300
oder mit der Sony DSC 707 - wobei ich die Digitalkamera
zurzeit noch bevorzuge, weil ich dort die geschossenen
Bilder sofort auf Ihre "Qualität" kontrollieren kann

Denn auf Dauer wird das entwickeln von irgendwelchen
"unsinnigen" Bildern ziemlich teuer, da ich kein
eigenes Labor habe ... 

apropos Labor ... wie sollte ich da anfangen?
Was benötige ich überhaubt? wo kann ich mich
darüber informieren? - welche Zeitschriften
lest Ihr eigentlich so? welche Filter benutzt
Ihr und welche Location hat es euch zurzeit
angetan?

Viele Fragen - die hier in Zukunft sicher noch
beantwortet werden  - ich bin gespannt wie ein
Adlerarsch im Sturzflug und melde mich hiermit
ab... bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Vitalis (15. Juli 2002)

so bin wieder da..

Also ich fotografiere noch gar nicht.  Aber bin schon lange sehr heiß drauf und hab alles mögliche zu diesem Thema verschlungen (Bücher, Websites usw.) =), nur fehlte mir das Geld für eine vernünftige DigiCam und analog wollte ich nicht anfangen, weil ich die Bilder direkt im Rechner haben will... In den nächsten Tagen werd ich mir wahrscheinlich die  Fuji Finepix S602 Zoom holen. Hab noch kleine Bedenken wegen der starken Verzeichnung des 6x-Objektivs, aber sonst ist die Cam einfach der Wahnsinn, vor allem zu dem Preis.


----------



## gremmlin (15. Juli 2002)

DiMage 7i 

yessssss....

dazu nen 1gb chip

das hat schon was *glücklichbin*


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

wenn ihr zu viel gelt habt,
ich kann euch gerne 
meine konto nummer geben


----------



## paraphan (15. Juli 2002)

da muss ich doch grad auch noch meinen senf dazu geben:
als ich fotografier mit:
- olypus c3000 digicam, weils einfach schnell geht, die bilder sofort da sind und es mich nix kostet und weil ich die pics dann in photoshop weiterverarbeiten kann.

- lomo, weil die bilder einfach immer wieder extrem kool werden und immer wieder überraschungen dabei sind, die man gar nicht erwartet hätte. und weil die kamera einfach total geil ist

- meiner guten, alten minolta xg-1, weil die manuellen sachen immer noch die beste quali haben und die ganzen einstellungen analog viel besser/schneller/einfacher möglich sind

- lomo action sampler, den ich in letzter zeit etwas vernachlässigt habe, weil er ein bischen unflexibel ist...

-ab und zu mit ner polaroid

und bald vielleicht mit ner alten zeiss ikon aus dem zweiten weltkrieg, für die ich aber erst noch einen rollfilm auftreiben muss...
ich muss unbedingt noch ein foto von dem ding posten, hab's grad vor ein paar tagen in unserem dachboden gefunden, das teil ist noch so richtig oldschool, da blickt man oben rein und so


----------



## aibo (15. Juli 2002)

*...*

ich hab eine aps (ixus II) & spiegelreflex von nikon n6006. - die ixus ist bei jeder party dabei. die nikon ist zu groß um sie überall hin mitzunehmen. ich finde analog besser, weil mir die analog technik wärmer und näher ist. 

außerdem lieb ich meine fisheye linse. das kann man nicht mit einer digicam machen. glaub ich zumindest 

meine persönliche meinung... 

-aibo


----------



## sid@work (19. Juli 2002)

*...*

eigentlich gibt es keine kamera, 
zumindestens keine die man noch 
bezahlen kann, die für alle anlässe
perfekt ist. 

perfect,

for fun                -  lomo, standard

for i-net und auf lans -  casio 3qv, digicam

for fame               -  eos 3

das schwarze entlein,
eos 500, gefällt mir allerdings, weil ein 
mini-blitz eingebaut is und man deshalb nicht
so viel zeugs mitschleppen muss.

shoot it!!

sid


----------



## DLDS (23. Juli 2002)

ich arbeite mit einer Nikon F90 Pro oder der F5 wenn ich raus muss. Auch bei Reportagen wo es heftig werden könnte benutze ich sie. Denn die machen wirklich alles mit ! 

wenn digital, dann arbeite ich mit einer Canon D30 aber zum grösstenteil nur im Studio. Aber auch nur sofern der Auftraggeber nicht MF verlangt.


----------



## baGra (23. Juli 2002)

Ich bin seit nem Monat mit ner Canon A30 unterwegs


----------



## reto (23. Juli 2002)

Hab seit kurzem die Samsung Digimax 200 (2.1 Mio Megapixel) und bin bisher vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis echt überwältigt =)


----------



## gremmlin (24. Juli 2002)

also wenn ich nicht digital arbeite, dann mit ner Nikon F4
is zwar schon sehr alt aber immer noch genial!
war die letzte mechanische Nikon.

Dazu halt dann entw. das begehrte Fischaugenobjektiv und für alle Gelegenheiten ein Tamron 28-300 mm Objektiv. Ist zwar nicht so Lichtstark aber kann immer noch einiges und is sehr praktisch


----------



## DLDS (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *war die letzte mechanische Nikon.*



nö  

die FM3A ist die letzte  und die ist echt nicht schlecht 
kam glaub ich letztes jahr ? 

und die F4 ist doch garnicht 100% vollmechanich .. aber trotzdem eine nette kamera.. auch wenn schon was älter


----------



## gremmlin (24. Juli 2002)

da bin ich wohl nicht am laufenden :/

danke.


----------



## goela (26. Juli 2002)

Nun für Partyfotos, Schnappschüsse und Schnellschüsse verwende ich meine Digitalkamera Canon Powershot S30!
Im Urlaub lieber eine Spiegelrefexkamera, da diese doch eindeutig die besseren Fotos macht!

Aber vielleicht darf man auch nicht kleine Digitalkameras im Kompaktgehäuse mit Spiegelreflexkameras vergleichen - ist ja so wie wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht!


----------



## sam (25. August 2002)

Canon Powershot G2
4,13 Megapixel...genau richtig für meine stümperhaften hobbyaufnahmen 
is zwar nicht meine (gehört meinem daddy), aber ich hol sie mir einfach immer wenn ich sie brauche...
1175 € waren mir dann doch zuviel zum selbstbezahlen


----------



## Marvin (25. August 2002)

wenn man sich das hier so durchliest könnte man fast meinen dass hier nur professionelle fotografen am werk sind 
für jeden zweck ne andere (möglichst teure) kamera.. davon könnte ich wohl nur träumen...

ich hab mir kürzlich ne mustek mdc 300(0?) gekauft (digitalkamera), für schlappe 180€ (sonderangebot bei bol.de). bin eben ein armer schüler und hab drauf gespart :>

ok die kamera hat schon ihr schwächen, das muss man bei dem preis in kauf nehmen, aber von preis/leistung bin ich dennoch ziemlich zufrieden!


----------



## goela (26. August 2002)

> wenn man sich das hier so durchliest könnte man fast meinen dass hier nur professionelle fotografen am werk sind



Könnte man meinen, ist aber nicht so! Bei mir zumindest!


----------



## DLDS (26. August 2002)

ich zu meinem Teil brauche die Ausrüstung beruflich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. August 2002)

Ich fotografiere zwar ingesamt gesehen ziemlich selten, aber wenn, dann die digitale Variante, da es einfacher, komfortabler und kostengünstiger (okay nicht immer) ist.

Natürlich erreicht man mit analoger Fotografie meistens bessere Ergebnisse , weil man mehr Möglichkeiten hat, aber da ich seltzen Fotos brauche kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus.

Brauche nur ab und digitale Fotos und dafür langt es!


----------



## 8-Ball (26. August 2002)

Also wenn ich fotografiere dann auch nur so aufs Partys etc.
Oder ich experimentiere ein wenig mit Motiven rum. Bin aber da nicht so der Experte.
Als Kamera hab ich eine PowerShot S30, also digital 
Kann die auch für normal sterbliche empfehlen  

Grüsse,
8-Ball


----------



## Maniacy (27. August 2002)

Ich benutze eine Nikon FM2, eine Nikon F55, eine etwas ältere Rollei, eine Minolta SRT-100b.
Also bis jetzt nur Kleinformat, aber demnächst soll noch eine Mamiya dazukommen. Kann aber noch was dauern.
Digicams sind für Anfänger ********, weil man NULL lernt, zu fotografieren. Man lern Fotos digital nachzubearbeiten und kann mit einer Digicam protzen. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon. Ich besitze zwar selbst eine Canon S20 aber die is nur für Schnappschüsse und für Ebay...

Entwickelt wird in einem eigens dafür eingerichteten Labor im Keller.
Nachbearbeiten von digitalen Bildern selbstverständlich in PS.
Fotografieren tu ich aus Leidenschaft. Und weil mir die Resultate gefallen...


MfG
Mani


----------



## Vitalis (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Maniacy _
> *Digicams sind für Anfänger ********, weil man NULL lernt, zu fotografieren. Man lern Fotos digital nachzubearbeiten und kann mit einer Digicam protzen. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon. Ich besitze zwar selbst eine Canon S20 aber die is nur für Schnappschüsse und für Ebay...*


Ach was.. das kommt immer auf die Person und auf das, was die Cam zuläßt, an. Wenn sie fotografieren lernen will, dann tut sie das auch mit einer Digi und das viel schneller, weil die Ergebnisse und die Fehler sofort sichtbar sind und man reagieren kann. Auf jeden Fall erspart es einem viel Frust. Und was soll ich mit teuren (zum Teil mißlungenen) Fotos auf Papier?.. auch wenn ich vestehen kann, daß die analoge Technik viel wärmer ist und man auf gelungene Bilder vielleicht stolzer ist, als auf die aus der "Massenproduktion DigiCam"


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

> Digicams sind für Anfänger ********, weil man NULL lernt, zu fotografieren. Man lern Fotos digital nachzubearbeiten und kann mit einer Digicam protzen. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon. Ich besitze zwar selbst eine Canon S20 aber die is nur für Schnappschüsse und für Ebay...



Dann hast Du Dir noch nie die Canon S30 oder andere "bessere" Digicams angeschaut! Bei der S30 kann Belichtungszeit, Blende und sogar der Focus manuell eingestellt werden! Klar kann ich mit einer Spiegelreflex etwas mehr machen, aber die S30 kann nicht "nur" "AufdenAuslöserdrückFotos" machen! 

Und noch ein weiterer Vorteil, denn ich selbst nutzt und schätze um mehr über Blende, Belichtungszeit und sonstige Einstellungen zu lernen kann ist, dass die Einstellungen ebenfalls abgespeichert werden. Damit kann ich jederzeit nachvollziehen, mit welcher Einstellung ich das Bild gemacht habe.
Ein Motiv mit verschiedenen Einstellungen fotografiert, dann vergleichen, Einstellungen nachsehen und davon lernen! Soviel zum Thema "NULL lernen"!!!!!


----------



## Maniacy (27. August 2002)

naja ich bin jederzeit bereit mich eines besseren belehren zu lassen.
Ich sprach in meiner Antwort auch eigentlich über die Art Digicams, die ein Anfnger sich holen würde, nich von Proficams oberhalb der 1000 € Marke.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass es sowas gibt. 

MfG
Mani


----------



## 8-Ball (27. August 2002)

jo, wie bereits erwähnt, ich kann die S30 empfehlen. 

Ist was für Hobbyfotografen, alsauch für solche, die ein wenig mit Belichtung etc. rumprobieren wollen. Also die ideale Einstiegsdroge wenn man so will  

Zumindest meine Meinung, aber ich lasse mich da gerne korrigieren,....
oder unterstützen


----------



## Vitalis (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Maniacy _
> *Ich sprach in meiner Antwort auch eigentlich über die Art Digicams, die ein Anfnger sich holen würde, nich von Proficams oberhalb der 1000 € Marke. *


Naja..
Ab sagen wir mal 700 Euro bekommst Du eine Cam, bei der Du ALLES selber einstellen kannst und im Sucher SLR-artig dein Bild siehst.  Wenn man das mit dem Sucher wegläßt, zahlt man noch weniger.


----------



## 8-Ball (27. August 2002)

*Ich habe da noch was nettes...*

... zum schmunzeln.
Hab gerade mal das Handbuch von meiner S30 rausgesucht  , weil ich was wissen wollte.
Bin dann zu dem Punkt *Fehlerbehebung* (S.144 für welche die es interessiert   ) gekommen (durch Zufall  )und musste folgendes mit schmunzeln lesen:

*Problem: * Die Kamera lässt sich nicht einschalten
*Ursache: * (zugegeben, eine von vieren) Die Kamera ist nicht eingeschaltet 
*Lösung: * Schalten Sie die Kamera ein! :] 

DANKE CANON ! 

P.S.: nur so für zwischendurch .... und man bekommt für rund 700Euros sowas noch gratis dazu 

Grüsse,
8-Ball


----------



## lp-netzwerg (28. August 2002)

LoL sowas steht bei meiner Canon QV-4000 auch in der anleitung


----------



## goela (28. August 2002)

Canon QV-4000? Meinst Du nicht die Casio QV-4000


----------



## Maniacy (28. August 2002)

hmmm vielleicht sollte ich meine Meinung bezüglich Digicams doch noch mal ändern.
Aber ich bleibe vorerst dabei: 
Anfänger sollten immer mit analog anfangen. 


MfG
Mani


----------



## TeCe (31. August 2002)

also ich hab mich letzten Monat von meiner Analogen Praktiker zur Minolte dImage 700 verführen lassen...meiner Meinung nach der Hammer schlechthin...schon viele gute Sachen mit gezaubert...der beste Kauf in den letzten 2 Jahren!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (7. September 2002)

Wheee bin ich gluecklich! Ich als junger Schueler hab heute mein ganzes
erspartes rausgedrückt nur um sie mir zu kaufen:
Canon EOS-300   + Canon Objektiv 28-80mm

Einfach klasse das teil.  Gut der Zoom ist nicht der größte aber
ich bin Einsteiger und für mich langt das. War auch schon teuer genug.
Set für 349,-Euro , Inhalt:
Canon EOS 300 Gehäuse
Canon 28-80mm Objektiv
Reinigungsset
2 Batterien
6 36 Filme
Große Tragetasche.

Also ich glaub da hab ich schon was gespart. Besonders weil die batterien und die Tasche ja nicht billig sind. Wheee!
Montag gehts los, morgen keine Zeit!


----------



## goela (7. September 2002)

Na dann sind wir mal auf die ersten gelungenen Fotos in der Rubrik Galerie gespannt!


----------



## DLDS (7. September 2002)

ich glaub ich werde ein ein paar wochen meine Ausrüstung um eine Mittelformat Kamera erweiter *freu*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

meinereiner fotografiert (noch) mit Nikon F4 und Mamiya 645 Pro TL. Als Filmmaterial verwende ich fast ausschließlich den Fuji Velvia (Dia/50ASA), der extrem feinkörnig und sehr kontrastreich und farbintensiv ist.

Im Frühjahr freue ich mich auf die neue Kodak DCS Pro 14n, dann wirds also auch bei mir (endlich) digital.

Objektive Nikon:
20-35mm/2.8
80-200mm/2.8 AF-S
300mm/4
105mm/2.8 Makro

Objektive Mamiya:
45mm/2.8
80mm/1.9
210mm/4

Außerdem fliegt hier noch ne Canon T90 rum, die ich allerdings praktisch nicht mehr verwende.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## propaganda X (16. Dezember 2002)

na bei der ausrüstung... da möchte ich mal bilder in der galerie sehen....

also bei mir geht's nur analog:
Nikon F60, 50mm/F1.8; 28-80mm/F3.5-5.6

Practica LTL, 50mm/F1.8; 20mm/F2.8

Pentacon Six, 80mm/F2.8

Olympus mju II, 38mm/F2.8 (die beste kompaktkamera der welt, was für eine linse, habe noch nichts besseres gesehen)

hab auch noch irgendwo eine aps-kamera rumliegen, aber aps ist ja wohl der grösste humbug der fotowelt


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von propaganda X _
> *na bei der ausrüstung... da möchte ich mal bilder in der galerie sehen....
> *



gut so?  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## shiver (16. Dezember 2002)

wirklich sehr geiles equipment, lightbox.... *nods*


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

> lomo, weil die bilder einfach...





> for fun - lomo, standard


lacht mich ruhig aus, aber was ist "lomo"? Ich weiß es echt nicht


----------



## propaganda X (16. Dezember 2002)

die "lomo" ist eine kompaktkamera aus der nähe von moskau, deren merkmal es ist, merkwürdige bilder zu fabrizieren mit willkürlichen (un-)schärfen und abgefahrenen farben. anfang der 90er ist das ding im westen populär geworden (u.a. weil die plötzlich überall aufflohmärkten rumlagen, aber auch durch lobbyarbeit der lomographischen gesellschaften). inzwischen kostet das ding wieder so um die 80€ (wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiss, ob die noch von den russen oder in lizenz produziert wird, oder ob das alte originale sind).
seit ca. 2 Jahren gibt es auch den actionsampler (ca. 25€), der eine lomoähnliche linse hat, bzw. vier davon: innerhalb einer sekunde werden nacheinander 4 bilder auf der größe eines kleinbildnegativs gemacht. wenn man die kamera (oder das objekt) dabei bewegt, ergeben sich manchmal ganz hübsche effekte (vorausgesetzt, man nutzt empfindlichen film [am besten schon einige zeit abgelaufen] und immer sehr viel Licht).
ich hoffe, das war aus dem gedächtnis soweit korrekt (es da ja auch verschiedene versionen), genauere infos findest zu z.B. hier:

http://www.lomography.com/
http://www.lomo.com/
http://www.lomo.de/


----------



## ponda (18. Dezember 2002)

is ja cool, danke!!!


----------



## hagi2k2 (21. Dezember 2002)

ich besitze eine hp photosmart 318
mit 2,3 Megapixel

so für meine Hps reicht es aus aber da ich im Sommer 2003 wieder in die Türkei fahre und die Fotos aus dem letzten Urlaub mit dieser Kamera mir nicht gefielen habe ich mir vorgenommen eine DigiCam mit mehr als 5 Megapixel und einigen Objektiven zu kaufen.
Wo ich da war gab es richtig coole Naturereignisse,nur konnte ich diese nicht so festhalten wie ich wollte
Wie gut dass ich jetzt Nebenjobs habe als Schüler,sparen ist also angesagt.


----------



## Vitalis (21. Dezember 2002)

Mehr als 5 Megapixel und einige Objektive heißt Spiegelreflex, bedeutet einige Tausend Euro, bist Du sicher?


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (23. Dezember 2002)

ich bin seit jahren mit nikon "verheiratet". meine nikons haben mich noch nie im stich gelassen.

habe insgesamt 5 kameras (kb und mf)und ca. 20 objektive, aber ein gutes bild hängt nicht von einer guten kamera ab, denn fotografieren muss mann immer noch selber.
will heissen, auch mit ner alten "keule" lassen sich gute fotos machen. 

habe den artikel von propaganda X gelesen und ich selbst finde die lomografie auch geil, obwohl sie beinah so schlicht ist wie die kamera obscura.


----------



## propaganda X (23. Dezember 2002)

na ja, meine nikon f60 hat mich vor ein paar wochen verlassen. den lamellenvorhang hats ordentlich zusammengefaltet. zugegeben, da wurde etwas nachgeholfen, aber so schlimm wars auch nicht.
das ding ist mir allerdings schonmal vor einem jahr vom tisch auf harten holzfussboden gefallen und hat überhaupt nicht gemuckt.
jetzt ist sie jedenfalls erstmal in reparatur (200eus)


----------



## Das-Em (6. Januar 2004)

Seit einem halben Jahr mit der Digicam Sony DSC-P72, 3,2 Mio. Pixel, hatte nen Kumpel mit im Urlaub, die Fotos waren echt super, deswegen hab ich mir die auch mal gezogen.

Ansonsten mit Lomo, für Spassbilder, die Vignetierung hat einfach nur ne Lomo  

Zudem manchmal noch mit meiner alten Canon EOS 1000, meine Digi macht nämlich keine Langzeitbelichtungen, und manchmal möchte ich halt gerne Langzeitbelichtungen für div. Nachtaufnahmen machen


----------



## tittli (7. Januar 2004)

hab mir vor 2 monaten die powershot g5 gekauft und ich muss sagen bin absolut überwältigt. von den manuellen einstellungen versteh ich zwar (noch) wenig, aber das kommt alles noch.


----------



## Nicki (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ganz neu hier und wollte einfach auch mal zu dem Thema was schreiben.

Ich hab seit einigen Monaten ne Canon Powershot S45. Ich bin bis jetzt damit voll zufrieden. Sie ist klein genug, dass man sie auch gut mitnehmen kann, macht wirklich sehr gute Fotos (zumindest für meine Ansprüche...da teilen sich die Meinungen ja manchmal sehr krass, wie man in zahlreichen Fotoforen lesen kann  ) und mittlerweile hab ich sie echt in jeder Situation für nen Schnappschuss bereit.
Allerdings hatte ich noch nicht so lange Zeit, mich wirklich mit den ganzen manuellen Einstellungen zu beschäftigen - wird aber so langsam. Gerade für mich als Anfänger finde ich die digitale Fotografie gut, da man einfach ausprobieren und drauf losknipsen kann. So kann man gleich seine Einstellungen verändern und vll auch verbessern 

@Spescha: Wie ist das denn so mit der G5? Sind die Beeinträchtigungen durch das Objektiv, das man durch den Sucher sieht, wirklich so extrem? Und hast du auch Probleme mit blauen Rändern um deinen Motiven? 


Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## tittli (12. Januar 2004)

also die beeinträchtigungen sind nicht sehr gross, da ich den sucher sowieso fast nie verwende...
von blauen rändern höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal etwas


----------



## Vitalis (12. Januar 2004)

Hoi Ihr 

Die G3 zeigt an den Rändern heller Lichter blaue Ränder, wie die meisten anderen Digicams es auch tun, aber mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt. In der Praxis fällt das aber nicht sehr oft auf..

Hier ein Link dazu (runterscrollen):
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong5/page13.asp

@Nicki: Ja.. ich hab fotografieren auch digital gelernt 
Man kann einfach nach herzenslust ausprobieren und die Auswirkungen sofort sehen..


----------



## Blumenkind (13. Januar 2004)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben

Hab eine Canon Powershot A70, für den Anfänger sicherlich ganz gut geeignet, da man auch "alles" per Hand einstellen kann und somit das Zusammenspiel von Blende, Belichtungszeit etc. besser kennenlernt.
Für einen Preis von 300-400€ und 3,2MP gar nicht schlecht, wie ich finde

@Vitalis: Wann ist deine Gallerie wieder online?;-)


----------



## Vitalis (13. Januar 2004)

Hm, vitaxia.de gibt's nicht mehr..
Die Gallerie steht noch unter http://www.vitalis-eichwald.de/fotos

Da fehlen viele Bilder, die es unter der alten URL noch gab. Überhaupt ist die Gallerie schon lange nicht mehr aktuell, weil sie mir in dieser Form nicht mehr gefällt. Es landen immer mehr Fotos auf der Platte, aber ich hatte bisher keine Zeit, eine neue Gallerie zu machen.

Bald stehen Semesterferien an, dann finde ich vielleicht Zeit für eine neue Homepage mit vielen neuen Fotos.


----------



## cykelstyret (14. Januar 2004)

Ich bediene mich der Canon PowerShot S30.


----------



## Nicki (14. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Spescha _
> *also die beeinträchtigungen sind nicht sehr gross, da ich den sucher sowieso fast nie verwende...
> von blauen rändern höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal etwas *



Ich hab hier mal ein Beispiel aus nem anderen Forum. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. Die blauen Ränder treten vor allem am Baum auf. 
Aber Achtung, die Bilddatei ist sehr groß (aber per DSL wohl kein Problem)  

http://home.gelsennet.de/~leimkoetter-u/102_0248.jpg


----------



## Nicki (14. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> 
> *
> @Nicki: Ja.. ich hab fotografieren auch digital gelernt
> Man kann einfach nach herzenslust ausprobieren und die Auswirkungen sofort sehen.. *



Ja das ist auch genau das, was mir daran so Spaß macht. Wenn ich ne SRL hätte, dann hätte ich meine Einstellungen schon längst wieder vergessen bis ich die entwickelten Bilder abhole  

Leider habe ich momentan einfach zu wenig Zeit, mich wirklich damit zu beschäftigen


----------



## eSWee (16. Januar 2004)

Servus

 - EOS 1N RS

2,8/15 Fisheye
2,8-4/17-35
2,8/28-70
2,8/70-210

Speedlight EZ540
2x Konverter
and many more Stuff...

 - Mamiya 645

1,9/80


----------



## d-lyx (26. Januar 2004)

Nikon F90X / MB10
D-Nikkor fix 50/1.8
D-Nikkor flex 35-80/2.8-4
Sigma 75-300/4-5.6
Speedlight SB26

Mamiya 6x6
50 / 80 / 120 / 200 mm
6x Multiblitz 1500

Voigtländer 6x4.5 / Teak/Messing
180 mm

Lomo Lubitel
Lomo 6x6


----------



## gronefoto (7. Februar 2004)

Ich bin ja recht neu hier, hab bisher nur gelesen. 
Analog verwende ich schon recht selten, nur wenn es 100% passen soll, eine EOS 1V und digital hab ich eine größere Auswahl: zum Spaß eine Sony UC30, eine schon recht alte Canon G1(meine erste digi) dann noch eine D60, die ist aber zu haben und meine neueste erungenschaft eine Canon 1D. 
Mein Fotogebiet ist die Sportfotografie, und da der Motorsport. Die D60 hat da doch nicht überall mitgespielt, wenns dunkel geworden ist oder bei Autos durch die Scheibe, die Bildqualität war aber immer OK.
Digital bevorzuge ich da ich meine Bilder auf eine HP präsentiere, und Zeit ja bekanntlich Geld ist.


----------



## Ralfi (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe bisher mit meiner Canon AE-1 Programm analog fotografiert.
Seit Freitag bin ich im Besitze einer Canon EOS 300D mit einem Sigma 28-135mm Objektiv - und noch immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Vitalis (8. Februar 2004)

So... 

Als ich im Juli 2002 hier reinschrieb, hatte ich noch gar keine Kamera. Kurz darauf kaufte ich mir die Fuji Finepix S602 Zoom und war etwa ein Jahr lang von der digitalen Fotografie begeistert. Aber immer mehr haben mich auch die Nachteile gewurmt, wie z.B. die riesige Schärfentiefe und fehlende Weitwinkel-Brennweiten. 

Also besorgte ich mir bei eBay eine Canon AE-1 Program und war überwältigt von der Farbwiedergabe, vom Kontrastumfang, vom Spiegelreflex-Sucher und und und... Kein Vergleich zur Digicam. Inzwischen benutze ich beide gern, je nach Einsatzgebiet. Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch lange auch analog fotografieren und in neue Objektive investieren... 

Meine Ausrüstung:

Fuji Finepix S602 Zoom
Metz Mecablitz 32 Z-2

Canon AE-1 Program
- Canon FD 50mm/1.4
- Canon FD 100mm/2.8
- Porst 28mm/2.8
- Porst 200mm/3.5


----------



## Shinji_kun (9. Februar 2004)

Meine Erste Kamera war eine Zeiss Ikon Kompaktkamera welches Modell weiß ich nicht. Auf ihr steht:

Novar - Anastigmat
Contina
Prontor - SVS
was davon das Modell ist weiß ich nicht. (btw. steht alles auf dem objektiv)

Danach folgte eine Canon AE - 1 die ich noch fleißig im Einsatz und liebgewonnen habe hierzu habe ich ein Canon 50mm 1/1.8 und ein Exakta 28 - 200mm 2.5 - 5.6

seit 4 tagen einen Canon EOS - 1 body die ich bei einem konkursgegangenen Fotogeschäft sehr günstig erworben habe.

achja und für schnappschüsse eine Aldi digiknipse *g*

Fotos mache ich eigentlich nur analog. Ich liebe einfach die Schwarzweißfotografie und glaube einfach immernoch das Digitalkameras die ich mir leisten kann einfach im digitalbereich nichts gegen analoge Schwarzweiß Fotos ausrichten können.

@ Vitalis:
Ich finde es klasse das du der Verführung der Zoom´s wiederstehst. Festbrennweiten haben halt absolutes 0wn4g3   <--- Das soll keine Provokation an passionierte Zoomuser sein sondern nur ein Ausdrucks meines Respekts

mfg Alex


----------



## nic_cage (9. Februar 2004)

Hi !

ich benutze eine PENTAX  *istD (D-SLR) mit einem Sigma 28-105 AL und 70-300 DL, als Blitz benutze ich einen Mecablitz 44-AF3p und einen Braun Stabblitz BVC370 mit Fotosensor.

Als Speicher in der Cam einen Transcend 45fach 512 Mbyte und einen Archos Multimedia 20 als Image-Tank.

Für so mal ein paar Schnapschüsse habe ich noch eine kleine Pentax OptioS.

gruß Nic


----------



## Chipmunky (10. Februar 2004)

Aslo fürs "professionelle" Fotografieren (wenn man es so nennen will) benutze ich meine analoge Canon EOS 300, Objektive 80-200 und 35-80mm.

Für Schnappschüsse bzw unterwegs, wo ich net die große Kamera mitschleppen möchte hab ich mir ne kleine digitale Trust 770Z zugelegt, die hab ich noch ganz neu und noch nicht ausprobieren können.


----------



## koenner (10. Februar 2004)

Hi guys,

für etwas anspruchsvollere Aufnahmen kommt meine Canon EOS 50e mit diversen Voigtländer Objekten zum Einsatz.

Die meisten Schnellschüsse, i.d.R. für den Internetgebrauch, mache ich mit meiner DinoDigi Camedia C-830-L von Olympus, eine alte Dame mit zärtlichen 1,3 Mio Pixel.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## ElmarRichter (13. Februar 2004)

Also ich knipsel mich so mit meiner Olympus c-5050Z und der E20 durch die Welt .....

Und muß sagen, ich bin völlig zu frieden 

Elmar


----------



## mortimer (13. Februar 2004)

Nikon FM2
Nikon F3
Nikon F601
Nikon F5
Zenza Bronica SQAi
Mamiya RZ 67
Hasselblad 500ELX
Sinar P 4x5"
Linhof Technika 13x18


----------



## Nacron (19. April 2004)

Ich fotographiere mit einer Canon AE1 Programm 50mm 1.8 + WW 28mm 2.8 + 30 - 135mm 4-4.5  

Mit blitz und Hama Stativ mit 3D Panorama Kopf.


----------



## pixelchef (19. April 2004)

*meine Sammlung*

Ich habe mit einer Contax F begonnen,
dann Practica MTL 5B mit 2 fach Konverter,
pentax MZ -5 mit 28-70 AL und 80 - 200 smc  - F
casio QV - 3500
Kiev 88 mit arsat 80, tair 300, fisheye, 2 fach Konverter, Volnar 3 2,8 80 (aus Nachlass aber nie selbst genutzt warscheinlich Belichtungsmesser defekt oder Batterie alle, wird bald bei Ebay versteigert)
Canon 300 d mit Standardobjektiv und Tamron 70-300
Für schnelle Schüsse nutze ich die Casio, mit der Canon muss ich noch etwas üben. Die analogen Cameras habe ich schon länger nicht genutzt.
Bilder mit der Casio könnt Ihr auf http://www.pixelchef.de finden.

Mit besten Grüssen pixelchef


----------



## DrFloyd (23. April 2004)

pentax spotmatic 2 mit 28mm

lomo, leider im moment kaputt

diverse ausgeliehene digicams


----------



## Julien (26. April 2004)

hallo

ich photografiere mit einer

konica minolta syntax 40 spiegelrefeflex kamera 28-70mm und ein 300mm objektiv.


----------



## Funball (27. April 2004)

Moin Moin

Meine Kamera ist eine Konica Digital Revio KD-400Z mit 4.0 Mega Pixeln.
Ich bin mit der Kamera absolut zufrieden . Hab Sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr und hab bis jetzt 2000 Fotos gemacht. Mit der Qualität bin ich absolut zufrieden. Superschöne Farben . Auch die Nahaufnahmen sehen exelent aus . Also für meine Zwecke sprich Website Design reicht sie vollkommen aus .

MfG

Funball


----------



## Sabiene (30. April 2004)

Hi,

hab bis vorletztes Jahr mit einer analogen SLR von Canon fotografiert und mich letztes Jahr dazu entschlossen in den Urlaub die G5 von Canon mitzunehmen. Und ich hab's nicht bereut. Die G5 macht echt geniale Fotos - falls ich das Motiv richtig treffe ;-) und wie einige meiner Vorredner -ääh- Vorschreiber schon anmerkten ist es halt doch sehr praktisch, wenn man alles fotografieren kann, weil ... ich kann's ja hinterher wieder löschen, wenn's nicht passt. Und außerdem hatte ich daheim auch keinen Platz mehr für weitere Fotoordner.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich vor, mir auch noch eine digitale SLR zuzulegen - vorzugsweise auch wieder von Canon. Möchte aber noch ein bisschen die Entwicklung abwarten. Da tut sich sicher noch einiges.

Sabiene


----------



## schulze (12. Mai 2004)

tach auch,

analog: MF: Mamyia, 
               KB: Canon EOS 50E mit 28-80, 70-210, Speedlite 330, 

neueste errungenschaft

digital: Sony DSC-F 828

bin sehr zufrieden mit sämtlichen equipment. fotografiere zwar momentan verstärkt digital, würde aber meine babies nie weggeben. für anspruchsvolle aufträge kommt die MF zum einsatz...


----------



## cater (14. Mai 2004)

So..da will ich meinen Senf auch noch mal dazugeben =)

Nikon F80 (S) mit Batteriegriff
Nikkor 1,8/50
Sigma 3,5-5,6/28-80
Sigma 4,5-6,7/100-300

Cokin Grauverläufe
Manfrottostativ

Filme: Fuji Sensia 100 II, Velvia 50, Provia 400F

Scanner hab ich leider nicht und muss die Bilder immer wegbringen zum Scannen, aber demnächst schaffe ich mir zusätzlich noch eine D70 an, wobei ich die F80 dann trotzdem noch benutzen werde  =)

Carlo


----------



## Bildermann (15. Mai 2004)

HENRI CARTIER-BRESSON;
Paris, Rue Mouffetard, 1954 


 *HENRI CARTIER-BRESSON* (1908-2004) einer der größten Fotografen des 20. Jahrhunderts und Altmeister der französischen Fotografie arbeitete in seiner fotografischen Frühzeit in Spanien.

Als er nach Paris zurückkam, zeigte er das Ergebnis seinen Freunden, darunter auch  *GERTRUDE STEIN*. Sie bewunderte die Fotos und machte ihm viele Komplimente und fragte, welche Kamera er verwendet habe. 

Darauf er: "Übrigens, meine Liebe, ich habe ihr neues großartiges Buch gelesen. Es hat mir wirklich ausnehmend gut gefallen. Nun sagen Sie mir doch bloß einmal: Welche Schreibmaschine haben sie denn benutzt?"


----------



## Arachne (29. Juli 2004)

Hi,

also angefangen habe ich mit einer analogen SLR Nikon F65.

Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich dann endlich den Schritt in die digitale SLR-Welt getan und mir die Nikon D70 gekauft. Da ich überwiegend im Makro-Bereich fotografiere, war ich von der Bildschärfe der D70 doch etwas enttäuscht. Naja, "etwas" ist untertrieben - ich war richtiggehend sauer, weil z.T. Motive (Spinnen), die im Sucherfenster gestochen scharf aussahen, anschließend im Computer nicht mal durch Nachschärfen vernünftig "hinzubiegen" waren.

Habe mir dann bei ebay eine gebrauchte Fuji FinePix S2 Pro gekauft und - ja! das ist es! Scharfe Bilder in super Auflösung. Werde die D70 jetzt wohl wieder abstoßen, mache vorher aber noch einen ausreichenden Vergleichstest, rein interessehalber.

Für Schnappschüsse habe ich dann noch eine Canon PowerShot Pro90 IS. Daran mag ich besonders den schwenkbaren Monitor, wodurch z.B. Über-Kopf-Aufnahmen möglich sind (oder Selbstportraits *g*).

Also meine Fotoausrüstung zur Zeit:

Kameras:
Fujifilm FinePix S2 Pro
Nikon D70
Nikon F65
Canon PowerShot Pro90 IS

Objektive und Vorsätze:
Sigma Macro 70-300mm APO
Sigma Macro 105mm 1:2.8 D
Nikon 28-80mm
Nikon 18-50mm 1/3.5-5.6 G
Kenko Teleplus 2fach Konverter 

Stativ:
Manfrotto #055C + Kopf #229


Gruß
Arachne


----------



## Jotho (29. Juli 2004)

For Mai Fotog. ich noch mit der Sony Mavica FD91 (1,3 MP *nichtgenauweiß* , 14x opt.)von meinem Vater (Er war sone art Handymastenarchiteckt). Dann besorgte ich mit eine Olympus C-725 Ultra Zoom .Zurzeit Experimentiere ich noch mit ihr rum, aber sie ist trotzdem einfach zu bedienen, auser man will dunklere aufnahmen ohne Blitz machen  .


----------



## Sokke (5. August 2004)

Ich bin zwar eigentlich ein richtiger Amateur, was Fotografieren anbelangt, jedoch macht es mir wahnsinnigen Spaß. Hatte vorher eine analoge Kamera von Pentax, die meinem Vater gehört. Damit habe ich anfangs ein bisschen rumexperimentiert. Für meine Schnappschüsse auf Reisen hatte ich eine Leica.
Seit meinem Geburtstag besitze ich eine Canon Powershot A75 und bin gerade dabei mehr über Fotografie zu lernen


----------



## goela (5. August 2004)

Immernoch mit der Canon Powershot S30! Langsam wird der Akku flau! Mal einen neuen bei Ebay kaufen! 53 Euro für den Originalakku finde ich unverschämt!


----------



## Technician (24. September 2004)

Hallo,ich selber benutze eine CanonT90,weil sie Möglichkeiten bietet,die im digitalen Bereich noch nicht geboten werden!
Ich fotografiere eine große Auswahl an Objekten,wie Kristalle,Prismen und dergleichen,wobei ich auch Landschaften und Menschen fotografiere.

Ich bin auch überzeugter Canon Fan und mit meiner Ausstattung zufrieden,obwohl ich immer auf der Suche nach Zubehör bin!

Falls ich mal digital fotografieren werde,wird es wieder eine Canon sein,wobei mir zur Zeit die Canon EOS300 D mit am ehesten liegen würde

Ich hoffe,dir geholfen zu haben

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## baschti_xp (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich fotografiere seit längerem für diverse Printmedien und Inet-Portale.
Leider besitze ich noch nicht viel, erst eine Minolta Dimage 7i und neu eine Nikon D70 mit einem Standartobjektiv 78-70mm.
Jedoch war ich schon mit sehr vielen anderen Kameras im Einsatz, so z.b.:
Nikon D100
Nikon D2H
Cannon EOS 300D
Cannon EOS 10D
Sony DSC F-717
Sony DSC F-828

Darum, wer Wert auf schöne und farbenfrohe Fotos legt, und immer über ein Display arbeiten möchte, dem empfehle ich die Sony DSC F-828 und wer Wert auf Schnelligkeit und Perfektion legt die Nikon D100 oder Nikon D70.
MfG Baschti - XP


----------



## GüWi (5. Oktober 2004)

Erst war´s Super 8 Film, dann kam eine SRT 303 b von Minolta mit unterschiedlichen Objektiven. Es folgte eine Mamiya 645 und nun ist es eine Digitale von Aldi-Süd! Klappt ganz gut!


----------



## fotogirl16 (10. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe mir zuerst (vor ca 1Jahr) eine Olympus c-740 digicam mit 3,1Mp zugelegt und bin mit der eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Vor 5 Monaten hab ich mir dann doch eine Spiegelreflex gekauft. Habe mich dann auch auf Grund des Preises für die EOS 300 von Canon entschieden. Auch damit bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden und habe mir für diese Kamera dann auch gleich ein Telezoom von Sigma mit 100-300mm gekauft.


----------



## Marvin (22. Oktober 2004)

Marvin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab mir kürzlich ne mustek mdc 300(0?) gekauft (digitalkamera), für schlappe 180€ (sonderangebot bei bol.de). bin eben ein armer schüler und hab drauf gespart :>
> 
> ok die kamera hat schon ihr schwächen, das muss man bei dem preis in kauf nehmen, aber von preis/leistung bin ich dennoch ziemlich zufrieden!
> ( 25.08.02, 21:03)


Lang ists her. Habe schon vor langer Zeit erkannt, dass die Schwächen der Kamera immens sind, und dass man eigentlich kaum mehr als ein paar Schnappschüsse damit machen kann (und die auch noch schlecht werden).

Meine Waffe ist momentan eine Canon Poweshot A60, mit der ich wirklich viel zufriedener bin als mit Vorgänger (bei mir). Der Funktionsumfang ist wirklich prima, was mich bisher nur stört ist die Zeit welche die Akkus durchhalten (zu wenig, weiß aber nicht wie's bei anderen Kameras ist), und dass sie (glaube ich zumindest?) keinen manuellen Fokus hat. Damit kann ich aber durchaus leben.

Und wie sehr sich die 2 Megapixel beim Entwickeln bemerkbar machen, werde ich wohl noch ausprobieren müssen, werde die Tage mal was entwickeln. Dürfte bei 10x15 aber kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Bench_B (28. Oktober 2004)

Oh man da wird man ja blass vor Neid.

 Ich hab seit 3 Jahren ne Kodak DX 3900 und knipse damit meine Bilder. Allerdings, so richitg schöne Naturaufnahmen kann man damit vergessen. *nedigitaleSpiegelreflexhabenwill*


----------



## defrag (4. November 2004)

hi,
-Admira/Super8
-Quarz5/Super8, zunehmend technische Probleme bis fast Hobbyaufgabe (techn. Ärger+lange Wartezeit auf entwick.Filme)
-Praktica MTL5: nix Automatik, man muss alles aufeinander abstimmen, 
Ausfall des 28mm und des 135mm-Objetiv durch Blendenklemmer,
-Sony DCR TRV 210E mit Reservevideokopf (Angst vor weiteren Ausfällen...)
-und : nie wieder auf das Entwickeln warten müssen: Sony F828, Kameras dieser Klasse sind keine Knipsen, die Bilder werden mit dem "drylab" Photoshop bearbeitet (CA und CF habe ich gerade heute auch bei Canon EOS20D bewundert...)        Gruss an alle D


----------



## Leugim (4. November 2004)

Tja, .... von eigener kompact-kamera auf die 300d (mein baby) 
Zwischendurch (Hatte ja lange Zeit zum Sparen) mit vaterns analoger 300v experimentiert.
Das war's auch schon... dieses Jahr wird auf Objektive und Zubehoer gespart..... 
dauert ja schon so sein weilchen, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man praktisch nicht zu voreilig kaufen KANN....


----------



## lefteris (5. November 2004)

Ich hatte ueber Jahre 2 NIKON F3, die ich mittlerweile meinen Geschwistern geschenkt habe, da ich nicht mehr so viel fotografiere. Seit 2 Jahren habe ich eine CANON IXUS 330 und mit der bin ich hoch zufrieden. Ich kann Fotos bis zu A3 ausdrucken und die Fotos schauen wie normale Abzuege aus dem Laden aus. In erster Linie erstelle ich DIA-Shows von Kreta und dafuer ist die optimal geeignet. 
Lefteris


----------

